

Crowd-sourced list of European investors, angels and accelerators - gohighbrow
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10S7_jBpRoWuNMnOYpkjFJArt76dPhFw0tIR7E_ndgnk

======
Osmium
Stupid question, but how do you download this? I can't see any menu at all,
whether I'm logged into Google or not.

~~~
itprofessional1
Use this link to directly download it without signing :
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/d/10S7_jBpRoWuNMnOYpkjFJ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/d/10S7_jBpRoWuNMnOYpkjFJArt76dPhFw0tIR7E_ndgnk/export?format=xlsx)

~~~
sah2ed
Your link didn't allow me to download.

Here's what I used:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10S7_jBpRoWuNMnOYpkjF...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10S7_jBpRoWuNMnOYpkjFJArt76dPhFw0tIR7E_ndgnk/export?format=xlsx)

~~~
Osmium
Thanks!

~~~
pcrh
Did that open in Excel for you? It wouldn't for me...

~~~
Osmium
On Excel for Mac it had to do an 'Open and Repair' but then worked fine, but
something was off. Viewable using OS X's own QuickLook too, so I imagine it'd
open in Numbers as well.

------
ig1
The problem with these sort of lists is that without more details they're not
that useful because it's hard to identify relevant investors.

What would make such a list useful would be:

1) List of past investments

2) Track record of their investments raising follow-on rounds

3) Locations they invest in

4) Sectors/themes they invest in

5) Number of investments in the last year

6) Average investment amount

7) Do they lead deals

~~~
Yadi
Irrelephant comment, but Thanks. I'm building a tool for Investors and I think
this is the single best advice on the product I've found on Internet yet!

------
olivierduval
Nice list, thanks!!! :)

However, please note that Israel is NOT in Europe but in Middle-East... ;)

And I'm a bit afraid that some moron might just download then erase everything
someday: Google doc doesn't seem like a good idea to me

------
jacquesm
That's a nice list. One of my employees worked for 3 months on something
similar, I should digest all the info and do something useful with it.

------
Yadi
Thanks this is a good list, is there a way we can edit / add more names, or we
can get an editable copy of the file?

------
lukasm
This will be a horrible mess, not to mention hostile changes.

Why not use Github?

~~~
zupa-hu
I guess not many investors own a github account, in case they wanted to be
added. Seems like right tool for the task.

------
jokoon
How do I use this ? I mean I have no business skills, what is this list useful
for ? How can it be useful for me ?

